# Riding in Orlando?



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm <s>being forced to go</s> taking a vacation in Orlando in October. I was thinking taking my bike would be a Good Thing. A few questions, however:

<ul>
<li>What's the general climate of the area with respect to bike-friendliness? I'm mostly concerned about the recent events in Miami (and the comments on the paper's website). I recognize there are areas that are less-than-safe (say, around the parks), but overall, how is it?
<li>Any suggestions on where to ride (or not ride)? 
<li>Any good sites with route suggestions (clubs, etc.)?
<li>Any other tips?
</ul>

Thanks in advance!

charles


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Try http://windermereroadies.com/ you may get a better response on that forum.


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Another one with a variety of rides at all levels and route maps.
http://www.floridafreewheelers.com/


----------

